# Any Ideas? Chas? Busted hanger..



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

So just now I finished climbing Montezuma Grade out of Borrego Springs, California. On the way into town, I somehow tossed the chain off my newish 585, and as I was trying to 'fish' it back onto the front rings, as we do, using the left Shimano shifter, the dang chain somehow got tied up to the back wheel, as I was going downhill...Not good! Broke my rear derailuer hanger right in half, but luckily, nothing else was damaged..Including me, who'd just minutes before had been wailing downhill at around 50mph!

I've been trying to figure out the best way to deal with this, since I am out on a biking road trip over 1000 miles from my LBS (Salmon Cyclery in The Dalles, Or.). I went online and found the nearest Look dealer..in Rancho Mirage, about 2hours each way from where I am. The owner offered me the Der. hanger off an as yet unbuilt 585. So I am covered there. If I take a 4 hour side trip and pick it up, I could be riding again tommorrow evening.

Anybody have any other ideas as to how I might avoid an odious trip to the Greater Palm Springs area? I have to go that way at the end of the week, so I could pick up that hanger then. If I could avoid driving that same stretch two times in 4 days, I would love it, I know, I should just bite the bullet and go get it, but I have to go to the Mexican dentist tommorrow, over 200 miles the wrong way..

Hmmm. Oh well, at least I didn't crash or trash the frame. I also broke a spoke on my climbing wheels the day before, on the same hill...Again, going slowly, thank goodness.

I won't be able to respond till tommorrow am, since we are camping without any net connections, but if anyone has any cool ideas, I would love to hear.. and thank you.

BTW, the dealer was very helpful, called Look in Reno to make sure he could get one for his "build" and kindly said I could take the one he has in hand...Look Rocks!
Don Hanson


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

If you let me know where to send it, I can ship one to you next day. If I get it out Tuesday, you could be back on the road as early as Wednesday morning. Bummer that this happened, but we'll get you going as quickly as we can.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*back in the saddle again, thanks to:*

Grateful Spam: Thanks to Look, Chas and Glenn Stanton of the Velo Bum bike shop in Rancho Mirage, Ca.

I went on line and used Look's Dealer locater feature of the Look USA website. Found the Velo Bum shop (about 2hrs from my location) and called him right up. He said he had just picked up the Look bike line at his shop and had a 585 sitting there waiting to build. He offered me the hanger from that one, provided he could call Look and check to see about getting a replacment immediatly. He called me right back and said Look agreed. A friend was headed to Desert Hot Springs yesterday to ride a hill between there and Temecula and offered to stop by the Velo Bum shop and pick up that hanger for me..He did that and Glenn GAVE it to me, saying Look hadn't charged him anything, so he would not charge me..Talk about super customer service...

I will be going by his shop to spend some money on my trip headed north, but for now I wanted to put in a good word for Look and for the Velo Bum dealer who made it so easy for me..Thanks
Don Hanson


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Great customer service is a rare thing in today's world...a very valuable commodity


----------

